# Doctor Who season 6 premiere



## Black Dragon (Apr 21, 2011)

The season premiere is this weekend.  Are you guys planning on watching?


----------



## Kelise (Apr 21, 2011)

Australia is once again a week late - but I can understand why US gets it on time now, since it's set there for two eps. I can't wait to see it all though. Doctor Who is eaaasily my favourite show. <3


----------



## Chilari (Apr 22, 2011)

Naturally. I'm visiting my parents this weekend and we're all gonna sit down and watch it. Can't wait.


----------



## Kelise (Apr 23, 2011)

That episode felt about five minutes long. Got up before 5am to watch it, and now I'll have no chance of getting to sleep for the next WEEK.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 5, 2011)

The first two episodes of the season have been terrific.  It's getting off to a great start.

And by the way, last night's new episode of South Park featured a Dalek.  Very cool.


----------

